
Ask HN: What have you made that you use daily? - rendaw
Daily isn&#x27;t to be taken too literally, but things that you find yourself reaching for or otherwise have become part of your lifestyle.
======
a3n
A collection of bash/linux scripts that use sshd on termux on my Android phone
to wirelessly copy photos to ~/Pictures on my laptop, automatically make small
versions of the photos for emailing etc and placing those in their own
directory.

At the end, it pulls its own plug. After unmounting the phone, it sends "pkill
sshd" over ssh, to terminate the phone's sshd server.

I use sshfs so that copying from phone to laptop is from mounted directory to
local directory. Connection is like so:

    
    
      # Mount the phone's DCIM ancestor directory locally over ssh.  
      # mg4: is an ssh host in ~/.ssh/config                     
      sshfs mg4:/storage/emulated/0/ ~/mnt/mg4

~~~
flatfilefan
Do you copy them back to your phone and delete the originals to save space on
the phone? It would make sense to scale them to the screen size of the phone
and no larger.

~~~
a3n
For the time being, since I still have lots of room on my phone, I:

\- Copy them to the laptop.

\- On the laptop, make downscaled copies in another directory.

\- On the phone, I move them to another location still on the phone. This
makes the copy operation above faster, since I use "cp -n" (no-clobber) out of
laziness; "Copy all the things! Unless!" This gets slow if there are thousands
of pics.

The phone and the laptop sort of back each other up.

I'll be smarter about this as my phone starts to fill up. That's the nice
thing about making your own tools, you can change them according to your own
specific, weird use cases.

